# Unigue 64 thru 74 GTO Facts



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

(1964-74) All models had the option to have tilt wheel columns installed. 
(1964-74) All models came with an option to have an electric or power antenna installed. 
(1964-74) All models came with frame identification serial number, date of manufacture and part number, stamped on the left side rear frame between the rear axle and the number 6 body bolt. 
(1964-74) The trunk release actually could be installed as an option. 
(1964-65) One way to identify a GTO in these two years is by an accessory code on the data plate or also known as the body tag. 5N code was used to show that the body had went through the conversion needed to convert the Le Mans to GTO. Only two plants used this code though. Pontiac (P, PO, PON) and Kansas City, MO. (K, KC, M, KAN). 
(1964-65) The left hand drivers door mirror actually was a dealer installed option, it did not come as standard equipment. They made it standard in 1966. 
(1966-1970) One feature that was used for the identity of the brake system installed was a stainless steel trim on the outside of the black padded brake pedal, if the car had power brakes installed. 
(1967) The red circle sidewall bias ply tires gained the nickname "Tiger Paws" and Pontiac came out with a promotional folder that contained a 45 rpm record with lyrics like Gee-TO Tiger, GO! 
(1967) The 389 Tri-powered engine was dropped and the new bored out HO 400 was introduced with the Quadrajet four-barrel carburetor. 
(1967-74) Cruise control was an option for these years. 
(1968) The Endura front bumper was introduced and because of its uncertainty among customers, Pontiac made it an option you could have removed at no cost. 
(1969) Pontiac advertised midway through 1969 that they were coming out with a Ram Air V 400 with tunnel port heads. The prototypes built were called Mark V. They produced an estimated 500 HP and were not made for the street, thus they never made it to production. 
(1969) The first 2,000 Judges produced did not have an emblem placed on the glovebox door. 
(1970 & 1973) VIN Plate number (1) and Data Plate letters (OS) stand for Oshawa,Canada assembly plant. This particular plant only produced GTOs for two years: 1970 & 1973. 
(1970) This was the first year that the Formula Steering Wheel was introduced. The only color available for the padded wheel was black. It has three chrome spokes with two different sized holes. The center cap has the official Pontiac emblem. It is uniquely similar to the steering wheel used on the 1969 Firebird Trans Am. 
(1971) The Judge only came with the 455 HO engine. 
(1972) There were 3 four door stationwagon GTOs made in 1972.
A visitor to this site talked with Bob M. of Pontiac Historical Sevices and apparently these three wagons were built by pontiac workers who were able to bypass regular production combinations such as putting a endura nose on a wagon. While they put GTO parts on these wagons they did NOT put the GTO option itself on the wagons. So it seems that they are Le MANS wagons with GTO parts. None the less, these three cars are unique.
(1972) The ducktail spoiler was a design move to enhance slumping sales of GTOs and give it a TransAm look. Even though this spoiler was approved and produced, the records only show two being installed at the factory, on LeMans GT models and the rest (amount unknown) being installed by dealers, ordered from parts stock.


----------

